# Putting my computer in standby mode under DOS



## danilone (Jun 6, 2002)

Can I make my machine (Toshiba 1800-S274 with Windows 98) get into standby mode under real-mode DOS?

I need it for a little experience of mine.


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

Is that a laptop? I am able to drop into standby while in DOS by pressing my power button on my case. I set a jumper on my motherboard that makes the power button put the computer into standby instead of turning it off, however if I hold the button for three seconds, the computer will shut off. It will also go into standby if there is no activity for a certain period of time that is set in my BIOS.

Hey *Mac* or anyone else, is there a way to send a command to my motherboard to turn the computer off while in DOS? Windows' "Shut Down" feature does this, but I wonder if there is a program made for DOS to do the same. I suppose it doesn't matter since DOS doesn't need a shutdown precedure, but it would be nice!

*-DOSMAN*


----------



## danilone (Jun 6, 2002)

My machine is a Toshiba 1800-S274 notebook. 
Pressing the power button briefly does nothing. Pressing it for 1 or 2 seconds turns it off. After a while of inactivity the screen goes black but the machine doesn't enter the standby mode.

BTW, what is the difference between standby and hibernate modes?


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

Well AFAIK, there are three power saving modes: Standby, Suspend, and Hibernate/Sleep. I am not really sure of the differences between Standby and Suspend, and it might differ between machines.

I would guess that Standby just shuts-off the monitor and stops processing. Suspend would drop power to the monitor, hard drive, processor, and maybe other things. It would leave enough power to the memory for refreshes so that the current state can be resumed. Recovery from Standby is virtually instantaneous, while Suspend takes a few seconds for the HD to spin back up.

The deepest sleep/hibernate method, suposedly, saves the current state(data in memory) to the hard disk and then drops power to almost everything. The only powered circuitry left would be what is necessary to recognize a recover command and restore the computer. However, I have never been able to get this to work properly.

All three things above are on my IBM Laptop. To enter these states, I use a special "FN"(function) key that modifies regular keys like the Control and Alternate buttons do. I can use this "FN" key plus another key to initiate the three states. I also have a program in Windows 3.1 that came with the computer that initiates these states. I believe that there is a DOS program on my Laptop aswell to do the above from the command line.

---

However, I don't know how your's works. There should be some way to do it, or there would be no reason to have those features in the first place. If Toshiba didn't provide a specific means to enter those states via DOS, then your only method is through specific keys/power button like mine or through a countdown timer in your BIOS. You might also want to check your manual and visit Toshiba's website.

*-DOSMAN*


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

There is no DOS command for shutdown or standby. Shutdown has alway been with UNIX and WIN95 and above. In the good old days you just truned of the machine. Power button was not controlled by the motherbrd. Just by the Power Supply. 
Unless the computer has a keystroke, button, or computer automatically does Power MGT, then whlile in dos you are at the merci of the hardware(unless you have a dos driver that says otherwise)
Hope this is helpful 

Scott


----------

